# Fold up Workbench



## r22yu (Apr 6, 2013)

Anyone have plans for a workbench similar to this? I think it's genius.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

That's pretty cool. Thanks for the video. There's probably many members that could use something like that.








 







.


----------



## Willie T (Feb 1, 2009)

Plans? That's pretty straight forward. Just fire up SketchUp.


----------



## Mark G (Dec 26, 2011)

Willie T said:


> Plans? That's pretty straight forward. Just spend a month learning SketchUp.


Fixed that for ya.  :icon_smile:


----------



## 4DThinker (Mar 13, 2013)

I'd think carefully about how you plan to use such a bench. The value of a beast like that is when you are limited for space, and always finish a job before folding it up to store away. My bench is an on-going project workspace. Although I can fold the legs up underneath it to stand it flat against the wall, I never have the top empty. I could have made the table sturdier had I not been fascinated at the time with making it fold up.


----------



## Willie T (Feb 1, 2009)

Mark G said:


> Fixed that for ya.  :icon_smile:


How long did it take you to learn to properly nail a nail, or cut and plane wood?

SketchUp is a tool... like any other. "Yes", you have to invest some time in learning to use it well.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

cool bench, dont know if it would be a good thing or a bad thing in my workshop


----------



## r22yu (Apr 6, 2013)

Well I don't have time to draft up the plans myself before I go back to school in september, was hoping someone had working plans of the legs that I could just take and cut things to dimension and piece together 

It would work well for me since it gets damn cold in the winter and I'd like to get both cars in the garage... so a workbench that I can fold up and store in the corner would be great!


----------



## BernieL (Oct 28, 2011)

I don't have plans for you but I think if you watch that build you could do it too your own size and needs. I need to modify my bench because I have low ceiling in my shop and my bench is great except when I need to assemble tall builds. This coming winter, I will be replacing the bottom frame of the bench and rebuild it to make the bench "height" adjustable. I don't know how I'm going to do it, but I do know I'm going to do it.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

BernieL said:


> This coming winter, I will be replacing the bottom frame of the bench and rebuild it to make the bench "height" adjustable. I don't know how I'm going to do it, but I do know I'm going to do it.


Bernie,

Take a look at an earlier thread for inspiration.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/idea-adjustable-height-benches-45095/


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm the same as 4D, normally my bench has two of my projects, one of my sons and any number of the Grandsons on it. A folding feature would be seriously underutilized.:blink:


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

It is what is and if in your situation you need it fine, otherwise I can see it being eventually left in the open position and one being stuck with a bench that you wished you had picked a design for a permanently open heavier style.

It is a neat design, and if you only build small projects once in a while it would be ideal.


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

I don't have time to search for it right now, but I KNOW I've seen something like that in one of those "small shop essentials" type books.

That said, it's not actually that hard: build the center base cabinet: that's just a plywood box with doors on the front. Build the wings, and attach them with something like a piano hinge. Build the legs for the wings, and attach them with regular hinges. The horizontal brace between the leg and the base cabinet attaches with a hinge on top at the cabinet edge and on the bottom at the leg end. Add either hook & eye fasteners or heavy duty magnets, and the whole thing will fit together.

The cabinet on top is a shallow box, with extensions that fold away and a lid that folds out to cover them. 

Don't over-think it too much: I've seen plans for them, and that's really pretty much how they do it.


----------



## BernieL (Oct 28, 2011)

Now this thread is a good example why I like this forum... I mentioned in my post #9 how you should watch the video and build your own folding bench to your specs... 

Amckenzie4 responds with the details on how you should go about your own design and build in a logical manner.

Too boot, Dave Paine sent me info I'll be looking for when I modify my bench in January. He PM'd the info as to not steal this thread from the OP. I like this forum.


----------



## Troyscustom (Jan 7, 2013)

Small shop soultions by wood magazine I believe published in thelast year. I actually have the issue in my truck so if you want all the actual info messagme and I will bring it in and give you all the info tomorrow.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

I'd like to see it. PM coming


----------



## Willie T (Feb 1, 2009)

On the rare occasions I needed a folding bench, I threw a door on top of this. I gave it away to a young guy years ago.


----------



## r22yu (Apr 6, 2013)

BernieL said:


> Now this thread is a good example why I like this forum... I mentioned in my post #9 how you should watch the video and build your own folding bench to your specs...
> 
> Amckenzie4 responds with the details on how you should go about your own design and build in a logical manner.
> 
> Too boot, Dave Paine sent me info I'll be looking for when I modify my bench in January. He PM'd the info as to not steal this thread from the OP. I like this forum.


Agree, even if I don't get a set of plans there's been a lot of good stuff posted here. Especially since I'm more of a novice than a guy who can watch a video and start building it.

Could you post Dave Paine's info here? I don't mind the extra info, since I'll probably need a height adjustable one to work with too.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

r22yu said:


> Could you post Dave Paine's info here? I don't mind the extra info, since I'll probably need a height adjustable one to work with too.


Since you asked.....

A thread on adjustable height tables or bench's on the forum last November.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/idea-adjustable-height-benches-45095/

Another design by Alan in Little Washington

I found a picture of one of his adjustable benches in NCWoodworker.
This link shows pictures of the locking mechanism.

http://www.ncwoodworker.net/pp/showgallery.php?cat=1463

A separate thread in NCWoodworker, post #6 has the links to the video.

http://www.ncwoodworker.net/forums/s...ad.php?t=41552


----------



## r22yu (Apr 6, 2013)

That's an interesting height adjustment leg. Looks like a lot of work. I was thinking of making something using threaded rods, nuts, and washers. Turn the nut to push the table up and down.. sort of like those height adjustable deck post holders.


----------



## BradB (Jun 9, 2010)

Here is the link to the magazine with the plans

http://www.woodsmithtips.com/2013/08/29/complete-small-shop-book/


----------

